# Setting up



## scooter206 (Apr 4, 2013)

I have a 4 month old new show weather and when ever I set him up he walks side ways so we are just making circles while I'm trying to set him up does anyone have any tips on breaking that?


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## takethelead (Dec 18, 2013)

No but my doe is doing the same thing! She's just learning and she walks very well and she will stand still until I set her up. She also turns towards me and starts chewing on my hair. It's so cute I can't get mad at her.


----------



## brbn (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are on his left side take your left leg and put it in front of him so he cant move as much. Also make sure your collar is under his chin and pull up (but not so hard you are chocking him) when bending over to set him up. If your collar slides your goat will go. After he is set up move away from him but always keep your collar under his jaw.
Hope that helps
Anna
http://www.freewebs.com/brbn/


----------

